# Fragen zu einigen Tricks



## Salieri (18. August 2005)

Hi!

Hab fragen zu einigen Tricks, also fang ich gleich mal an. 

Fackie
Gleichgewicht halten und mit treten geht inzwischen ganz gut, aber ich fänd es gut, wenn mir einer das Rausdrehen nochmal genauer erklären könnte.

Tailwhip (im Stand)
Kann mir einer erklären, wie ich mich bewegen muss, damit ich den richtig hinbekomme?

Auf ein Deck fahren
Ich müsste dann auch mal wissen, wie ich leicht auf das Deck einer Q-Pipe komme. Hab es schon öfter probiert, aber ich komme nur mit dem VR auf das Deck und dann mach ich ungewollt einen Fackie (...mehr oder weniger).

Aus einer Pipe fahren
Könnte mir auch noch jmd. erklären, wie ich von den Pegs aus einer Pipe fahre. Also wenn ich mit den Pegs auf der Kante stehe.

Von einer Fonbox abspringen
Wie schaff ich denn einen Bunnyhp nach vorne, wenn ich auf der Schräge einer Funbox bin? Ich schaff dann immer nie so einen richtigen Sprung.

Dann hab ich zu guter Letzt noch eine Frage, für die es nicht lohnt, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen:

Schaumstoffgrube
Ist es Sinnvoll einige Tricks "in" einer Schaumstoffgrube zu üben, oder sollte ich es lieber gleich auf der Straße versuchen?

Danke schonmal, vlt. kann mir ja jmd. helfen.


----------



## -Biohazard- (18. August 2005)

oh gott also ich achte schon nicht viel darauf aber deine rechtschreibung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (18. August 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott also ich achte schon nicht viel darauf aber deine rechtschreibung...


 
Naja, ich war lange nicht in der Schule... ^^
Ich werds mal korriegieren, du solltest jedoch die Uhrzeit bedenken, und das ich seit Mitternacht wach bin und somit nur eine knappe Stunde Schlaf hinter mir habe. Danke für das Verständniss, das du vlt aufbringen kannst.


----------



## UrbanJumper (18. August 2005)

Tailwhip im Stand = nosepick Tailwhip?

>> www.bmxboard.de

ich versteh nicht wie man als BMXer sich hie anmelden kann, außerdem sind die Komentare im BMX board viel besser wie hier, die haben wenigstens gerafft das man ohne smileys schreibt


----------



## Salieri (18. August 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Tailwhip im Stand = nosepick Tailwhip?
> 
> >> www.bmxboard.de
> 
> ich versteh nicht wie man als BMXer sich hie anmelden kann, außerdem sind die Komentare im BMX board viel besser wie hier, die haben wenigstens gerafft das man ohne smileys schreibt


 
Und sonst is alles in Ordnung ja?

1. Das BMX Unterforum ist für BMXer ged8!
2. Kriegst du die Werbung für andere Foren eig bezahlt?
3. Smilys sind dazu ged8 den momentanen Gesichtsausdruck, bzw Gefühle kund zu tun. Das ist nötig, da man seinen Gegenüber nicht sihet.

In diesem Sinne: XD


----------



## UrbanJumper (18. August 2005)

aha, dann stell mal die frage an die 8 BMXer hier von denen nur 3 was schreiben und ja ich bekomme Koks vom BMX board für werbung


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. August 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> und ja ich bekomme Koks vom BMX board für werbung



du auch, ich bin schon soo süchtig! muss mehr werbung machn....


----------



## Hertener (19. August 2005)

Ich bleibe ja dabei: Üben, üben, üben...
Der Rest ergibt sich von alleine.   Vorallem nicht mit Gewalt versuchen, irgendwas zu reißen. Immer schön smooth an die Sachen rantasten.
Bzgl. Rausdrehen aus dem Fakie: Kurz vor dem ziehen der Hinterradbremse einlenken, um den Drehimpuls zu bekommen. 
Bzgl. Schaumstoffgrube: IMHO für einen Backflip, solo oder mit Combi, O.K.

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## crazy-spy (19. August 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Rausdrehen aus dem Fakie: Kurz vor dem ziehen der Hinterradbremse einlenken, um den Drehimpuls zu bekommen.




Das ist aber ein Verstoss! Aus dem Fakie wird niemals mit Bremse rausgedreht, das muss alles nur mit Pedaldruck geschehen! Also finger weg von der Bremse!


----------



## Hertener (19. August 2005)

> ...muss alles nur mit Pedaldruck geschehen


Na, da muss ich mir doch mal ein anderes Kettenblatt besorgen.  

@ Salieri
Wenn Du den Trick ohne Bremse machst, trittst Du, kurz nach dem Einlenken, in die Pedale. Am einfachsten ist das, wenn die Padele in horizontaler Position sind.  Und wieder: Üben, üben, üben...dann klappt's auch mit dem Timing.


----------



## RISE (19. August 2005)

*Fakie rausdrehen:*

leichte kurve in die Gegenrichtung fahren, Bremse ziehen und umdrehen. Wenn du soweit bist kannst du versuchen ohne Bremse umzudrehen. Am schönsten sieht es aus, wenn das Rad dabei den Boden nicht verlässt.

Solltest du das nicht hinbekommen kannst du auch einen Halfcab machen. Du musst dann einfach das Hinterrad hinterher ziehen wenn du den Fakie umdrehst. Ein Halfcab sieht meiner Meinung nach schöner aus als ein rausgedrehter Fakie, bei dem das Vorderrad in schwindelerregender Höhe ist.

Guck dir Videos mit Markus Wilke an, der kann das sehr gut.

*Jumpbox:*

Beim Abspung das Rad nach oben und nach vorne ziehen, dann Hinterrad hinterher. Dann solltest du zumindest einen Sprung geschafft haben. Hier gilt: üben üben üben.

*Grinds in der Minirampe/Pipe*

Laut diverser Meinungen sollte man sich etwas in die Rampe hineinlehnen wenn man grindet, ich verliere aber immer das Gleichgewicht. So wäre es für mich einfacher: beim Grinden das Gewicht zentral über dem Bike, beim Wiedereintritt das Gewicht zur Rampe verlagern und wieder reinfahren.

Zum Nosepick Tailwhip kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich würde an deiner Stelle eh erstmal die Basics lernen. 

Ansonsten wirklich mal im BMX Board -> www.bmxboard.de oder BMX Forum ->
www.bmx-forum.com vorbeischauen, da wird dir sicher besser geholfen als hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (19. August 2005)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank an Hertener und Rise. 

Fackie
Mit Bremse, ohne remse, egal. Wenn ich bremse oder gegentrete verlier ich grundsätzlich das gleichgewicht.

Jumpbox
Danke Rise, werd ich ausprobieren, wenn ich das nächste mal bei einer bin.

Ich meine keine Grinds, sondern Lips. Die gehen schon etwas, nur mit dem reinfahren hab ich meine Probleme.


----------



## RISE (19. August 2005)

Versuche mal beim Fakie entweder mit Bremse ODER mit gegentreten umzudrehen.


----------



## Salieri (19. August 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche mal beim Fakie entweder mit Bremse ODER mit gegentreten umzudrehen.


 
Danke, probiere ich morgen gleich mal aus.
Da fällt mir noch was ein. Wi sollte ich den Fackie eig üben? Mit hoher oder niedriger Geschwindigkeit? Bei hoher Geschwindigtkeit hab ich umso mehr Schwierigkeiten beim  rausdrehen, bei niedriger hingegen verlier ich recht schnell das Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Hertener (19. August 2005)

Bei einer hohen Geschwindigkeit ist das Rad verhältnismäßig stabil. Für den Turn verringerst Du die Geschwindigkeit. Den Fakie also zügigfahren und den Turn mäßig. ;-)


----------



## RISE (19. August 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer hohen Geschwindigkeit ist das Rad verhältnismäßig stabil. Für den Turn verringerst Du die Geschwindigkeit. Den Fakie also zügigfahren und den Turn mäßig. ;-)



So ist es. Du musst ja nicht rasen beim fakiefahren, aber je langsamer du bist, desto eher kippst du zur Seite. Wenn du merkst, dass du für den Turn zu langsam wirst kannst du dich durch einen Halfcab immernoch rauswieseln.


----------



## Salieri (23. August 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es. Du musst ja nicht rasen beim fakiefahren, aber je langsamer du bist, desto eher kippst du zur Seite. Wenn du merkst, dass du für den Turn zu langsam wirst kannst du dich durch einen Halfcab immernoch rauswieseln.


Ja, also ich hab diesen Halfcab jetzt mal probiert, Aber wirklich was geworden isses nicht. Ich hab das Problem, das ich irgendwie nicht so recht einen Bunny zihen kann, wenn ich rückwärts trete...
Naja, vlt könnte es auch daran liegen, das ich noch nie nen normalen 180° gemacht habe... 
Da sind jetzt noch ein Paar Fragen offen, könnte mir da noch jmd Antworten geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

